# Cross On Left Tutorial (video)



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm starting to post videos again so check it out!






I don't think I've ever done a COL tutorial so here it is! If you are just learning F2L you MUST watch this video.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2012)

Your voice is so sexy O.O


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 15, 2012)

Gotta love cross on left


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you think Cross on Left hinders LS+LL transition.

It feels to be one of the main disadvantages of cross on Left (Along with no "L" style moves)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 15, 2012)

The "unavoidable z'" between F2L and LL is avoidable by doing LL on R.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting video. I am just learning normal F2L but I definitely will give COL a try at a certain point. I have tried one solve just now and I could not insert a single pair.. LOL Whole different ballgame.


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great tutorial. I like doing cross on left for fun.


----------

